# Is this normal?



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Last night i went to the cinema with an ex of mine, i see her very often (too often), anyway after we watched the film the following conversation took place as we walked through the car park,
Her 'you want some Mcdonalds?'
Me 'dunno, might do'
we then walk over to McDonalds
Me 'what do you want then??'
Her 'ummm, chicken burger and fries'
i then order the food, pay, and didnt really want anything myself and then...
Her 'aren't you having anything?'
Me 'nah dont feel like it really'
Her 'i dont want anything then, you should have said'
Me 'it's already coming now, you may aswell have it'
then the food comes and i get the tray and take it to a table, where she gets the bag of food and stomps over to my car, we then both sit down...
Me 'whats the problem???'
Her 'YOU! You just tricked me into having some food, you just want to see me eat this dont you..?
Me 'Umm, no. You suggested having some so and then when we got there i didn't want any'
Her 'You knew exactly what you were doing, you were smirking at the counter.
Me 'Ummmm. What?'
Her 'You were laughing at me, you wanted me to eat by myself didnt you, so everyone could watch'
Me ''Eh?'
Her 'you wanted everyone to see me eating'
now it didnt just end there but started a near on hour long argument, and she STILL claims it was a sneaky move for me to get her to eat some food. 
Am i in the wrong here?


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

No, its not normal in my household... I get the complete opposite
Me "Do you want any food?"
Her "No"
I get my food in... she eats most of it.
Me "I thought you didnt want any?"
Her "I changed my mind"

:roll:

Mike


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

mw22 said:


> No, its not normal in my household... I get the complete opposite
> Me "Do you want any food?"
> Her "No"
> I get my food in... she eats most of it.
> ...


All too familiar. Mine goes something like this:

Me "Do you want a drink?"
Her "No thanks"
Me " I am going to have one anyway"
Her "OK then"
Drink arrives
Her "Can I share your drink?"
Me "I thought you didn't want anything"
Her "I do now"
Me "Go on then, help yourself"
Her "Sluuuuuuuuuuuuuurp"
Me "Oh FFS I am going to get another one"
Her "OK then"

I now but drinks she doesn't like (usually beer)


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

your friend....yes

going to mcdonalds and not getting anything....no [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I wonder why she's an ex.

I absolutely wonder why you're still hanging out with her!


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

clived said:


> I wonder why she's an ex.
> 
> I absolutely wonder why you're still hanging out with her!


you're not the only one.......


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

zedman said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why she's an ex.
> ...


Well, there's only one of you who can do something about that!!!

So what happened to the chicken burger and fries?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mw22 said:


> No, its not normal in my household... I get the complete opposite
> Me "Do you want any food?"
> Her "No"
> I get my food in... she eats most of it.
> ...


You know Lisa as well then? :lol:

Just because SHE only wants 1/2 of a pudding, that doesn't mean I do! :twisted:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Come one guys, everyone knows that eating someone elses chips or pudding are totally calorie free.

You can't get fat eating someone elses dinner!

Obvious really :wink: It's Woman's diet rule no 1.


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

Too true Lisa, and tonight it was indeed chips...
"Im going to the chippy... do you want any?"
"No thanks I've eaten"
*back from chippy*
"I've got loads, you sure you dont want a few?"
"oh ok then......woah I'll never eat all of them!!"

Well, apparently not only will you eat all of them, you'll then start on my plate before I finished!!! Bu66er off!

:roll:

mike


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

zedman said:


> Last night i went to the cinema with an ex of mine, i see her very often (too often), anyway after we watched the film the following conversation took place as we walked through the car park,
> Her 'you want some Mcdonalds?'
> Me 'dunno, might do'
> we then walk over to McDonalds
> ...


I don't think your in the wrong. I think it was her hormones blended with insecurity and paronia of food! :roll: Next time offer to feed her and overstuff her mouth and if she complains throw the hamburger with relish and gherkin with the chips on her lap! That'll really give her something to moan at you about


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Classic thread, full of truths.......

Just one bite........ grrrrrr


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Widget said:


> zedman said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


check it out, even though i had 'tricked' her into having them, she ate the lot!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Certainly not , who goes to Mcdonalds and orders chicken ?????


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Did you get the ride though :roll:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

zedman said:


> now it didnt just end there but started a near on hour long argument, and she STILL claims it was a sneaky move for me to get her to eat some food.
> Am i in the wrong here?


YES!!!!

WHY would you participate in a near hour long argument???  

You could have just shut her up by telling her that you like to watch her eat & find it sexy - even if it wasn't true it might just have shut her up!!

Or even agree with her; "Aw shit, you got me sussed, I give up, you got me banged to rights, my entire agenda was to get the ENTIRE clientelle of MacDonalds to watch you eat because you make it such an art form!!

......so - when are you seeing her again.......... :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jonah said:


> Did you get the ride though :roll:


Exactly. Spill the beans. Did she chomp on your quarterpounder with cheese afterwards? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get the ride though :roll:
> ...


Or was it the poundsaver menu


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

jonah said:


> Did you get the ride though :roll:


last time i went for the ride i was reminded of it for many weeks afterwards, seriously not worth it..... the whole argument over some maccy d's reminded me of it - least that was useful!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

zedman said:


> last time i went for the ride i was reminded of it for many weeks afterwards, seriously not worth it.....


Sounds like she's got some serious hangups!!

So were you reminded of it verbally or did you get the itchy-scratchys? :lol:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

just verbally - reminded of how she goes on and on and on.......


----------

